# Baby Radiata



## coastal (Dec 29, 2010)

Don't see many photos of them this young so thought I would post one.


----------



## Kosace (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice...May you post some more pics of your other radiatas


----------



## Tom (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow. Very nice. Thanks for posting that. I don't think too many of us have seen that before.


----------



## turtletania (Dec 30, 2010)

I am sooooo jealous. That is the one I still want to get.


----------



## coreyc (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank's for posting John very nice  now I want one or two or ------


----------



## tortoises101 (Dec 30, 2010)

Good to see people breeding this species...your hatchling looks incredible!


----------



## coastal (Dec 30, 2010)

Kosace I have a bunch of photos, but I still have to take some of a few animals. Here are two of the bigger animals from this year, one you have seen one you have not.


----------



## Tom (Dec 30, 2010)

They are so perfect that they don't look real.


----------



## tortoises101 (Dec 30, 2010)

The pics get better and better...


----------



## coastal (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks guys, Tom I have some info for you I will PM you.

More baby photos?


----------



## Kosace (Dec 30, 2010)

More pics would be wonderful. You have such a collection.


----------



## coastal (Dec 30, 2010)

Loves that cacti, if you look close you can still see some bits on him and some Mazuri drool.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Dec 30, 2010)

Very very nice John. Great looking animals and photography.

I love how cute baby radiateds are....especially fresh out the shell!


----------



## turtletania (Dec 30, 2010)

oh wow....sooooo gorgeous. I want one even more now!


----------



## coastal (Dec 31, 2010)

Norman-

There should be more photo out like that, its just interesting to see. Where did all your photos go? Got any updated ones of this animal and the one you have as an avatar?


----------



## cueboy007 (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow, I've never seen pictures of new born, they look so different. 
What's the incubation time and requirements? From photos, the incubation environment looks different.


----------



## tobibaby (Dec 31, 2010)

beautiful... i want one


----------



## tortoises101 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm putting radiatas on my wishlist!


----------



## gummybearpoop (Dec 31, 2010)

coastal said:


> Norman-
> 
> There should be more photo out like that, its just interesting to see. Where did all your photos go? Got any updated ones of this animal and the one you have as an avatar?




I delete photos off my photobucket account every few months, so that I can put up new photos. I post a lot of field herping photos and art photos on other forums. John L, I believe John H has some cool photos of radiata hatching...I know he doesn't spend time on forums like these but maybe you can get some photos from him to share.

Here is a pic of my three animals born this year.


----------



## coastal (Dec 31, 2010)

Norman-

I will check, I try and take photos of all the cool things he shows me. Some things you cant take an actual photo of, but rather a mental photo. This baby was one of the embryo's candled for me a while back at his place. Even if your not into these or keep them I still think its interesting to see how they grow and develop. I had only seen your photos of the babies you posted a long time ago, I was looking for the link for someone but the photos were gone. No worries. I will email you more...

Their looking sweet!!!

Anyone have photos of enclosures from zoos/conservation centers of their Radiata/Platynota? I'm looking for landscape ideas. Happy New Year too everyone. I'm finishing up the photos, more coming soon.


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 31, 2010)

WOW stunning torts in this thread!!


----------



## coastal (Jan 1, 2011)

Here are some of the other animals.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Jan 1, 2011)

Very nice John!

I take it that you no longer have the animal that is sibling to my animal in my avatar...the one with the fused scute.

Did you have updated photos of that one before you sold/traded it?


----------



## Neal (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey thanks for the pictures guys, now I'm going to go broke now trying to get my grubby hands on one.


----------



## exoticsdr (Jan 1, 2011)

STUNNING, simply stunning! Definitely on my bucket list!

Doc


----------



## coastal (Jan 1, 2011)

Norman-

I kept that animal after all. Here are the photos of it.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Jan 1, 2011)

Good decision John!

I don't think there are that many of that bloodline compared to some of the others. It will be a good line to breed to some of the other high yellow bloodlines out there.


----------



## coastal (Jan 2, 2011)

Norman-

Yes, the genetics in that line are quite nice. Differently not something you see as often as some of the the others. I'm curious to see how it grows up, so far its very smooth growth all scute imperfections aside. Not so much the color but the shape I'm curious about.
------------
Here are some of the others photos. Anyone with ladscape photos of enclosures for tortoises from Zoos in your area???


----------



## Xilonen (Jan 2, 2011)

So pretty!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 2, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## tortoises101 (Jan 9, 2011)

gummybearpoop said:


> Good decision John!
> 
> I don't think there are that many of that bloodline compared to some of the others. It will be a good line to breed to some of the other high yellow bloodlines out there.



Yeah, I would also like to see some high yellows. Keep us updated John!


----------



## LRBailey (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow - great pictures! Beautiful Radiata too. Thanks for sharing, especially the hatching pics. A real treat


----------



## coastal (Mar 3, 2011)

BEFORE Dec 29 2010


LATER Feb 8 2011


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 3, 2011)

*wipes the drool off the keyboard* Okay I can see now, that just like if I see Norman's name in a thread I shouldn't look, I know have to do the same with John's...


----------



## Paige Lewis (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful torts, i just love there little faces as well, just so cute!


----------

